# Performance injectors 335D



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello all!
Im new to the forums and I'm planing to do something really nice to my 2007 bmw 335D european model!

Im looking for some performance injectors that can handle 600hp, any one know where i can find injectors that will fit? Thanks!


----------



## stevers (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't know of any aftermarket ones. Do you realize you would need 630 ft/lbs at 5000 rpm to make 600 peak HP? A more realistic goal would be peak torque around 3700 RPM but even so you're talking around 825ft/lbs just to reach 600HP.

In either of those cases, you're on borrowed time with the tranny.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

best bet on the injector front would be to find out what injectors we have then look for trucks using the same injectors and upgrades for those injectors. If you cant find that, you can maybe find someone to tune the injectors.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

http://extrudehoneafm.com/

I've used them on some injectors for my jeep/cummins conversion. They can precisely increase the nozzle openings on fuel injectors to increase volume of fuel injected. There are other methods used as well.

The concern I'd have is that the DDE "learns" the flow characteristics of the injectors and compensates for it. If you open up the flow too much then it's possible the DDE would start noticing and throw codes. For example, there's been lots of people with issues where the DDE starts flagging injector codes "cylinder X fuel injector offset learning at minimum limit".

See attachment for description how the DDE "learns" individual injector behavior from the BMW Diesel Tech pdf.


----------



## bossebrutal (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks so much for the comments! Well i know but it would be wicked awesome! Its been someone here in sweden that have rebuilt his auto tranny for a manual, that would have been really nice !

Hmm i found injectors that could handle the power but they don't fit. even been in contact with bosch sweden and even they couldn't help me :dunno:
now i having a mail communication with a czech company that many can help me so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

bossebrutal said:


> Thanks so much for the comments! Well i know but it would be wicked awesome! Its been someone here in sweden that have rebuilt his auto tranny for a manual, that would have been really nice !
> 
> Hmm i found injectors that could handle the power but they don't fit. even been in contact with bosch sweden and even they couldn't help me :dunno:
> now i having a mail communication with a czech company that many can help me so I'm hoping for the best!


You may try contacting Bosch Motosport (different than just Bosch) and see if they have or could create an option. If not you may consider having the head machined to accept an injector that can supply enough fuel to meet your goals. With everything else required to support those power levels (possibly larger turbos, intercooler, fuel system upgrades, clutch/torque converter, trans, diff, half shafts, cooling system, ECU tuning, etc...a little machine work probably isn't deal breaker. 

http://www.bosch-motorsport.de/media/msd/downloads/dokumentation/Catalog_Edition_2014.pdf


----------

